# 122 day Journey



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my Journey, It will take 122 days And this is day one. My goal is to lose 35lbs before the first day of summer 
June 21 2011. I live in Florida so  the warm weather will be here before I know it. Wish my luck.

Day 1, Feb. 21 2011
Had a 30 min run than did 5 set of 10 pushups and 5 sets of 10 crunches did it as a superset pushup/crunches  and after that did a shoulder workout Do the follow sequence of exercises for ten reps each non-stop:
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (palms down)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs down)
Front Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Cross overs ??? 10 (palms facing away from you)
Military press ??? 10
I do it with 5lbs weights and by the time I get to the military press it feels about 50lbs. 
Then after that I did a Fullbody  Stretch.  


Day 2, Feb 22,2011

So today I got up bright and early 6 am the time  that I like to get up and workout  went for a 1.5 mile run took 13:21 mins the first 1/2 mile in 3:56 the mile in 8:43min than I hit the weights I did as a superset I did,


Barbell Rows 12/10/8 60 lbs

Dumbbell presses 12/10/8  50 lbs

Squats               12/10/8  50lbs

Deadlifts               12/10/8  50lbs

Bicep Curl BB 12/10/8  40lbs

Skull Crushers 12/10/8  40lbs

Bicycle Kicks 12/10/8   

Calf Raises 12/10/8  50lbs

Upright Row 12/10/8  40lbs

Arnold Presses 12/10/8  30lbs

after that I did a fullbody stretch.

Day 3, Feb 23, 2011
Had a lite start today but I still got up and worked out today I did Bicep curls and tricep ext. did them as a super set 15 lbs  10 reps  for 5 sets 30 sec. rest between sets. After that did a shoulder workout Do the follow sequence of exercises for ten reps each non-stop:
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (palms down)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs down)
Front Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Cross overs ??? 10 (palms facing away from you)
Military press ??? 10
I do it with 5lbs weights and by the time I get to the military press it feels very heavy.
then did a fullbody Stretch. 
It was a good workout even if I did get a late start.

Day 4, Feb 24, 2011 

Today was was day for of my change I went for a two mile run did it in 19:26 mins  than I hit the weights I did as a superset I did,


Barbell Rows 12/10/8  70 lbs

Dumbbell presses 12/10/8  50 lbs

Squats               12/10/8  70lbs

Deadlifts               12/10/8  50lbs

Bicep Curl BB 12/10/8  40lbs

Skull Crushers 12/10/8  40lbs

Bicycle Kicks 12/10/8   

Calf Raises 12/10/8  50lbs

Upright Row 12/10/8  40lbs

Arnold Presses 12/10/8  30lbs
it was a good workout felt the pump than a fullbody Stretch 
my shins are starting to hirt so it's time to get new shoes 

Day 5, Feb 25, 2011
so today I did not do my cardio because my legs were hurting but I did do the rest my pushups are getting easier which is great next week I take them up to 15 per set and the crunches go up too but here is what I did today, did 5 set of 10 pushups and 5 sets of 10 crunches did it as a superset pushup/crunches  and after that did a shoulder workout Do the follow sequence of exercises for ten reps each non-stop:
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (palms down)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs down)
Front Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Cross overs ??? 10 (palms facing away from you)
Military press ??? 10
feel good  these workouts are just to get my body back into the rhythm of working out, before I start the hard workouts. 
Sunday 27 feb 2011
I got done with my first week and my 2nd week begins tomorrow, I really can't wait until I start it this week has been fun, all but the shin splits but like I said I need new running shoes which I will get friday. I like workingout the only thing is that after I workout I get really horny and since I don't have a boyfriend right now I hane no one to help with that.

day 6 Feb 28 2011
Today I went for a 30 min run will it was soppose to be a 30 min run but it was 29:47mins long 2.85 miles long I ran it all the way though didn't stop I ran slower than so I I didn't have to stop it was a good run.
when I got back I did my weight workoutI I did it as a superset I did,   
Barbell Rows 12/10/8  70 lbs

Dumbbell presses 12/10/8  50 lbs

Squats               12/10/8  70lbs

Deadlifts               12/10/8  70lbs

Bicep Curl BB 12/10/8  50lbs

Skull Crushers 12/10/8  50lbs

Bicycle Kicks 12/10/8   

Calf Raises 12/10/8  50lbs

Upright Row 12/10/8  40lbs

Arnold Presses 12/10/8  30lbs
 I added ten lbs to the bicep curl and the skull crushers the only thing is that I had knee pain with the squats but the pain is only with the squats not when I run or walk. after that I I did a fullbody stretch


Day 7 1 March,2011
today I got up (after a great night sleep) it was 6 am I turned one the weather and found out thaat it was raining I looked outside and the rain had stopped so I went for my run less than a min later it started raining again but it wasn't hard so I kept going I did the half mile in 4:04 mins, the mile in 8:55mins and the 1.5 mile in 13:17mins   after I got back home I did my pushup/chunches workout took them from 10 reps to 15 and that was a good thing by the last two sets I had to stop and and take the authorized rest position ( An altered, front-leaning rest position is the only authorized rest position. That is, you may sag in the middle or flex your back. When flexing your back, you may bend your knees, but not to such an extent that you are supporting most of your body weight with your legs.) It was great I loved it after that I did my shoulder workout I did two sets instead of just the one.  I followed the  sequence of exercises for ten reps each non-stop:
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (palms down)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs down)
Front Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Cross overs ??? 10 (palms facing away from you)
Military press ??? 10 
it hurt so good.

Day 8 March 2,2011
20 min run nice and slow but not to slow felt good than came home and did my weight workout I did it as a superset I did,   
Barbell Rows 12/10/8  70 lbs

Dumbbell presses 12/10/8  50 lbs

Squats               12/10/8  70lbs

Deadlifts               12/10/8  70lbs

Bicep Curl BB 12/10/8  50lbs

Skull Crushers 12/10/8  50lbs

Bicycle Kicks 12/10/8   

Calf Raises 12/10/8  50lbs

Upright Row 12/10/8  40lbs

Arnold Presses 12/10/8  30lbs
and than a fullbody stretch. it was very cool this morning.

Day 9 March 3, 2011
Today was a great workout first I went for a 2 mile run, the first .5 mile was done in 3:56mins, 1 mile in 8: 36mins, 1.5 mile in 13:46 and 2 mile mark in 18:36mins that was 50 secs faster than last week that feels great I'm getting faster. After that I did hammer curls/triceps ext. I took the weight up to 20lbs from 15lbs did ten reps each as a super set after that I did the shoulder workout I did two sets instead of just the one.  I followed the  sequence of exercises for ten reps each non-stop:
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (palms down)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Lateral Raises ??? 10 (thumbs down)
Front Raises ??? 10 (thumbs up)
Cross overs ??? 10 (palms facing away from you)
Military press ??? 10 
today was a great workout for me My shirt is wet with sweat and I love it.

From now till the end I will be logging in my workouts here.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 29, 2011)

*12 weeks with Kris Gethin*

so on Thursday I joned the Golds Gym in my area and on monday I started a workout that I got from bodybuilding.com with Kris Gethin.



Day 1 March 28 2011
went to the gym today (gold's) 
today was my first day with Kris Gethin workout it was leg day my weight was 249 the time was 6:37 am. 
I did Leg press:
3 warm-up set of 10-12reps 90x10 /100x11 /140x12
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 230x12 /270x12 /27012
Hamstring curl:
2 warm-up sets of 15 reps  80x15 /90x15
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps  120x12/ 120x11/ 110x10
Lying hamstring curls:
2 warm-up sets of 10-12 reps 45x10/ 60x10
3 sets to failure in 10 -12 reps 90x10/ 90x10/ 90x10
Leg Extensions:
2 warm-up sets of 15-20 reps 30x15/ 30x15
2 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 50x15/ 100x10
Hack Squats:
2 warm-up sets of 15-20 reps 90x15/ 90x15
2 sets to failure in 15-30 reps 140x20/ 140x20
then did 20 mins on a bike for cardio 
I feel good right now I should be sore tomorrow. I still have another cardio later today I'm going to go for a run.




Day 2 March 29 2011
today was day 2 with Kris Gethin Chest and Triceps started at 6:45 am.
20 Mins on the bike 
Flat  Dumbbell Press:
3 warm-up sets of 6-10 reps 22.5x10/ 22.5x10/ 22.5x10
2 sets to failure in 6-10 reps 40x10/ 45x9
Incline Flyes:
2 sets to failure in 8-10 reps 25x10/ 30x10
Straight Arm Pullover:
2 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 50x10/ 45x10 
Rope Extension:
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 60x10/ 65x10/ 65x10
Lying Cable Extensions:
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 30x10/ 45x10/ 50x10
Overhead dumbbell Extension:
3 sets  to failure in 10-12 reps 20x10/ 20x10/ 20x10
I went down on the pullovers because my from was not right with that weight.
It was a good workout. I'll go for a walk later today around 5pm.


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude, but that is one AWFUL training program!

I would be more than happy to help you out, but first I'd need your stats (height, weight, bf%, years training ect), current cals and macro-nutrient breakdown.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 29, 2011)

which one are you talking about because I'm not doing the thing that were in the first post any more.


----------



## Hench (Mar 30, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> which one are you talking about because I'm not doing the thing that were in the first post any more.



The second one is slightly less awful than the first, but I wouldn't use either. 

If you would like some help please post your stats.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 30, 2011)

height 6'1", weight 249lbs, bf 23%, years training 3 years but never seriously. here is a pic of me from yesterday


----------



## Hench (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you track your calories/know your maintenance cals?


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you track your calories/know your maintenance cals no I don't really keep track of my calories.    Are the maintenance cals the amount of calories it takes for my body to live?


----------



## Hench (Mar 30, 2011)

Not to live, to maintain your current weight. Make an account here and track for a few days and see what sort of numbers you get. 

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

In my experience people rarley get the desired result without tracking.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 30, 2011)

ok thankyou I have changed my diet a little so it will be nice to see how much I eat everyday


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Mar 31, 2011)

Day 4, 31 March 2011

Today was day four with Kris 
It was raining hard here but I went to the gym anyway. did the elliptical machine for 20 mins then what to the back and biceps.



Reverse Grip Pulldown:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 45x10
3 sets of 8-10 reps  90x10/ 95x10/ 110x10


Bentover Barbell Rows:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  20x10
3 sets of 8-10 reps   50x10/ 90x8/ 90x8


Hyperextension:
1 warm-up set of 10-12 reps  bodyweight for 10reps
2 sets of10-12 reps   15x10/ 15x10


Straight Arm pulldown:
7 sets of 12 -15 reps   30x15/40x15/ 55x13/55x15/70x12/ 70x10/ 70x12


Concentration Curl:
2 warm-up sets of 12-15 reps per arm 12.5x12/ 12.5x12
3 sets of 12-15 reps per arm   20x12/ 20x12/ 20x12


Alternatinating Dumbbell Curl:
3 sets of 12-15 reps, per arm  22.5x12/ 20x12/ 20x12


Cable Curls:
3 sets of 15-20 reps per arm 15x12/ 15x15/ 15x15


I could feel the pump that"s a good thing and my lower back is a really weak point for me so hopefully it will not be too sore.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 1, 2011)

Day 5, 1 April 2011
Fifth day with Kris I was shoulder,calves &Abs it was a great workout. so yesterday the weight that I did was not enought so my back is not sore at all. I don't know if that"s a good thiing or not because I have had a sore back before for workingout and it hirt to lay down but next week I will try harder.
Cardio: 20 mins walking
Military press:
2 warm-up sets of 12-15 reps  15x8/ 15x8
3 sets of 6-8 reps  40x8/ 70x8/ 80x8
Side Raises:
1 warm-up set of 12-15 reps   15x12
3 sets of 12-15 reps     20x12/ 25x12/ 30x12 
Upright Rows 21's: 
3 sets of 7 wide, 7 med, 7 Nar  reps    40x7/ 60x7/ 70x7
Rear Delt Raises:
7  sets of 12-15 reps 12.5x12/ 12.5x12/ 15x12/ 15x12/ 17.5x12/ 17.5x12/ 20x12
Superset
Weighted Situps:
3 set of 15-20 reps 25x20/ 25x15/ 25x15
Seated Calf Raises:
3 sets of 20 reps 90x20/ 100x20/ 100x20
Standing Calf Raises:
3 sets of 18-20 reps  100x20/ 110x18/ 120x18
my calves were killing me loved it.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 4, 2011)

Day 8  Chest & Triceps  with Kris Gethin

Today is the first day of week 2. I weighed myself And I lost 11lbs down to 238lbs So happy.So here is what I did today.
Started with 20 mins run on the treadmill.
Flat Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 40x10/ 40x10
2 sets to failure in 6-8 reps 90x8/ 100x8
Flat Bench Flyes:
1 warm-up  set of 8-10 reps 40x10
2sets to failure in 6-8 rep 60x8/ 70x8
1 drop set to failure
Incline Cable Flyes:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 25x10
2 sets to failure in 8-10 reps 60x10/ 80x10
1 drop set to failure
Cable Crossovers:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  20x10
2 sets to failure in 8-10 reps 40x10/ 45x10
1 drop set to failure
Triceps Cable Pushdowns:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 30x10
2 sets to failure in 16-18 reps 70x18/ 95x16
1 drop set to failure
Tricep Cable Pushdowns:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 5x10
2 sets to failure in 16-18 reps 15x20/ 25x18
1 drop set to failure

I tried to do the giant set but the headsmackers and the rockers i couldn't find how to do them so I didn't do them, didn't want to do them wrong and hert myself. I wish that I could go heavier but since I don't have a training partner I do not go as heavy as I could.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 6, 2011)

Day 10  Shoulders with Kris Gethin
Today is the 3rd day of week 2.  weight is 240lbs 
Seated Smith Machine Military Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   15x10/ 50x10
3 sets to failure in 6-8 reps 70x8/ 90x7/ 100x4 I just couldn't push the rest out on that 3rd set.

One Arm Shoulder Press Machine:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps   5x8
2 sets to failure in 8-10 reps 45x10/ 60x10
1 drop set to failure

Superset
Side Raises:
1 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 5x10
3 sets of failure in 12-16 reps 15x12/ 15x12/ 15x12
Side Raises Behind the back:
3 sets to failure in 12-16 reps 

Dumbbell Shrugs:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 25x10
3 sets to failure in 12-20 reps  50x20/ 50x15/ 50x15
Rear Raises:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 20x10
5 sets of 12-16 reps 30x10/ 30x9/ 25x10/ 15x13/ 15x10
I have cardio later today I think I will do a run I like running but I have a PT Test  this weekend so I don't want to over do it so the weight for next week will probably higher and I can put more energy into it.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 7, 2011)

Day 11 Calves and Abs  with Kris Gethin
My mood when I got up was awake and readly to workout, I couldn't wait to get to the gym. It was a quick workout today 20 min of cardio than calves and Abs.

Standing Calf Raises:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10  50x8/ 50x8
4 sets to failure in 12 reps 100x12/ 110x12/ 120x12/ 130x12
Seated Calf Raises:
4sets to failure in 18-20 reps 90x20/ 100x17/ 90x20/ 90x15
Hanging Leg Raises:
3 sets of 20 reps 20/ 20/ 20 
Like I said a quick workout. Kris had donkey calf raises but since I do not have a workout partner I just did the seated calf raises.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 8, 2011)

Day 12 Back and Biceps with Kris Gethin

So I woke-up vary late today but I stayed up late last night. Anyway when I got to the gym I got a call from my Sgt  telling me that drill has been cancelled for this weekend, for me that ment that I could workout harder than I was going to.

Reverse Grip Pulldown:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps     20x10
3 sets to failure in 8-12 reps   110x12/ 125x8/ 115x8
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 40x8
3 sets to failure in 8-12 reps   105x10/ 135x8/ 130x8
One Arm Dumbbell Row:
1 wwarm-up sets of 8-10 reps 30x8
3 sets to failure in 8-12 reps 50x8/ 50x8/ 50x8
Romanian Daedlift:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps   20x10
3 set to failure in 16 reps   50x16/ 50x16/ 50x16
Hammer Dumbbell Curl:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 15x10
3 sets to failure in 18-20 reps    20x20/ 20x17/ 17.5x19
Preacher Machine Curl:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps   25x10
3 set to failure in 14-16 reps   50x14/ 55x15/ 55x14
E-Z Bar Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  25x8
3 sets to failure on 8-10 reps  45x10/ 45x10/ 55x7 
that was my workout tomarrow is a off day so just cardio.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 8, 2011)

stormmakerr19 said:


> height 6'1", weight 249lbs, bf 23%, years training 3 years but never seriously. here is a pic of me from yesterdayView attachment 30302



What did you use to calculate your BF%? I'm in need of one.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 9, 2011)

I did this 

*For Men:*
Before you use the formulas, there are two measurements that are required:
Measurement 1: *Bodyweight*
Measurement 2: *Waist Girth (measured at the umbilicus)*
*Procedure:*
*1)* Multiply your bodyweight by 1.082. Add the result to 94.42. Once your calculation is complete, save the number. à (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42=Result 1
*2)* Multiply your waist girth by 4.15. Once you get this result, subtract it from the number obtained in step 1 (ie: Step 1 result-Step 2 result). The result obtained after the subtraction is done is your lean bodyweight (your weight if you had no fat in your body at all). à Result 1 - (Waist Girth x 4.15)= Lean Body Weight
*3)* Finally, subtract your lean bodyweight from your total bodyweight (Total weight-Lean Bodyweight). Once you get the result, multiply that number by 100. Once you get the result divide it by your total bodyweight. This final result is your percentage of body fat. à ((Total Bodyweight - Lean Bodyweight) x 100) divided by (Your Body Weight) = Your Percentage of Body Fat.
*Example:*
I weigh 190 and I have a 30.5inch waist. Therefore, step 1 is (190 x 1.082) + 94.42 = 300. Step 2 says that my lean body weight equals 300-(30.5 x 4.15)=173.425. Finally, Step 3 says that my body fat percentage is ((190-173.425) x 100) divided by 190= 8.72%.​


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 11, 2011)

Day 14 leg with Kris Gethin
Today I went to the gym after churchand by hat time I was not really into it, but here is what I did. 

Superset
Leg Extenensions:
3sets to failure in 18-20 full and partial reps 120x18/ 120x18/ 120x 20
Seated Leg Curl:
3 sets to failure in 12-15 reps 110x15/ 120x12/ 120x12
Superset
Hack Squat:
2 sets to failure in 50 reps  50x50/ 50x50
Lying Leg Curl:
2 sets to failure in 18-20 reps 90x16/ 90x12

that was all I was bored just writing it down.

Day 15 Chest & triceps With Kris Gethin
Today is the start of week 3 I fell good last week was a good week, but I did go off on this weekend I had 3 ice cream bars and a piece of cake I feel so bad about that. but today is a new day and I will get back on track no more sweets( expect gum, I am trying to stop smoking to and spermint gum helps with the cravings) but anyway back to what I did this morning.

Flat Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 70x10/ 70x10
2 sets to failure in 6-8 reps  100x10/ 120x10
I believe that I could have gone heavier if I had a training partner but I still got to failure in the right amount of reps.

Straight Arm Pullover:
1 warm-up set of 8 to 10 reps 30x8
2 sets to failure 10-12 reps 50x12/ 50x11
these were right on the right amount of wieght 
Incline flyes:
3 sets to failure 10-12 reps  30x10/ 35x10/ 35x10
1 drop set to failure 35lbs/30lbs/25lbs
Overhead Tricep Extensions:
1 set to failure in 12-15 reps 75x15
2 drop sets 100lbs/95lbs/75lbs then 100lbs/90lbs/75lbs
I love drop sets really forces the muscle to the braking point
Dips:
3 sets to failure 12-15 reps 12/12/12/
for the dips by the time that I got to them my triceps could not handle my full body wieght so I used the  assistance at 140lbs so I was still doing 100lbs.
Superset
Lying Dumbbell Extensions:
3 sets to failure in 10 -12 reps 30x10/ 15x12/ 15x12
Narrow Pushups:
3 sets to failure  for the push-ups I did not count the reps I just went to failure but it was in that many.
Bench Dips:
3 sets to failure in 12-15 reps 12/12/12
these were just bodywieght 
I will be sore tomorrow this I know.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 12, 2011)

Day 16 Back & Biceps  with Kris Gethin

another day in the hardcore Kris Gethin workout but today when I started the workout I felt good and ready but near the end I lot all motivation.


Reverse Grip Pulldown:
1 warn-up set of 8-10 reps 45x10
3 sets to failure in8-10 reps  135x10/ 120x10/120x10


Lat Pulldown:
3 sets to failure in 12-15 reps  120x12/90x12/100x13


Dumbbell Row:
3 sets to failure in 15-17 reps 35x15/ 35x10/ 35x10


Close Grip Pullups: 
3 sets to failure in 10-12 rep  For these i used the assistance because I am weak when it comes to pullups


Alternating Dumbbell Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 20x10
3 sets to failure in 12-14 reps  30x12/ 25x12/ 20x10
This was when my motivation just gave out on me but I went to the next exercise


Preacher dumbbell Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 12.5x8
3 sets tp failure in 12-14 reps  20x12
I didn't even finish the rest I was done for the day how do I keep my motivation up


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep up the work bro, results will come.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 12, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Keep up the work bro, results will come.


 

thanks for the encouragement bro,


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 13, 2011)

Day 17 Cardio with Kris Gethin

Today was an off day so just cardio today I went for a 20 min walk this morning fats pace and then this afternoon (3:30pm) went for a 20 min run in the Florida sun sweat dripping off my face I love that. I chew gum to keep my mouth from getting dry as I runtime for my me


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 15, 2011)

Day 19 Shoulders,calves,and Abs With Kris Gethin

This Morning I got up and went to the gym but today I did things a litle diffrent I lifted weights first than did my Cardio But I won't be doing that again I didn't like it so I'm go back to doing my cardio first then the weights. My Motivation is not as high as last week but I will push though it.

Cardio: bike 20 mins 7.20 miles 
Superset
Dumbbell Side Raises:
3 sets  to failure in 15-17 reps 10x17/ 12.5x16/ 10x15
Front Dumbbell Raises:
3 sets to failure in 15-17 reps 10x17/ 12.5x16/ 10x15

Machine Shoulder Press:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 15x10
3 sets to failure in 15-17 reps 40x17/ 50x17/ 40x10
Rear Delt Raises:
7 sets to failure in 12-15 reps 10x15/ 10x15/ 12.5x13/ 12.5x12/ 10x14/ 10x14/ 12.5x12
Standing Calf Raises:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 50x11
5 sets to failure in 20 reps  130x20/ 120x20/ 110x18/ 90x14/ 70x15
yesterday I had am Ice cream I feel bad about it but a little slip-up will not stop me.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 16, 2011)

Day 20 Legs with Kris Gethin
Saturday I woke up at 7:30am the Gym opened at 8 but I got there at 8:30am I was ready to workout today.
Leg extensions:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 40x8/ 40x8
1 drop set of 100 total reps  120lbs-30lbs
Leg Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  50x10/ 50x10
3 rest-pause sets to failure in 30 reps   100x30/ 140x30/ 200x30 
for the Leg Press I need to go heavier.
Lying hamstring Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 30x10
3 sets to failure in 20 reps  75x20/ 80x20/ 85x20
Hack Squats:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 0x10/ 50x10
3 rest-pause sets to failure in 30 reps 90x25
My knee was in pain on the work set so I just did one set, plus I do not like the Hack Squats so I think I will do Squats instead.
After that I did my Cardio 20 mins on the stair stepper 61 floors  Twists 150 reps 20 mins in the sauna  a good workout for me.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 19, 2011)

Day 23 Back & Biceps with Kris Gethin
I was ready for the gym today I started with the weights then with did cardio I know that I said I did not like that but it's not that bad.I feel like I use more energy than when I do cardio first.

Reverse grip Hammer Pulldown:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   50x10/ 50x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps  140x12/ 180x11/ 180x10
Bent-over Barbell Rows: 
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 30x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps  90x10/ 80x12/ 80x10
Single- Arm Rows:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 27.5x8
2 set of of 10-12 reps  50x12/ 55x12

Reverse Grip Pulldown:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  45x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps 110x12/ 120x12/135x10
Machine Preacher Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 25x10
4 triple drop sets of 10-12 reps   50lbs,40lbs,25lbs/ 50lbs,40lbs,30lbs/ 50lbs,40lbs,30lbs/ 50lbs,40lbs,30lbs
Ez Bar Curls:
3 triple drop sets of 10-12 reps  45lbs,35lbs,25lbs/ 45lbs,35lbs,25lbs/ 45lbs,35lbs,25lbs
today was a great workout I got my motivation back.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 20, 2011)

Day 23 Shoulders with Kris Gethin
I went to the gym a little later than I ment too that made me a little mad so I used that for my workout.
Side Lateral Raise:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 50x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps plus partial reps to failure  20x10/20x10/20x10
Shoulder Press:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  50x10
3 drop sets of  10-12 reps   45x12/65x12/60x10
Reaar Delt Raise:
1 set of 12 reps + 20 partial reps 12.5x12
for Cardio I was on the Bike 5.11 miles in 20 mins. A quick workout but a good workout.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Day 24  Chest with Kris Gethin*

Day 24  Chest with Kris Gethin
Last night I could not sleep so at 5:30 I went to the gym today was chest day.
Pec Deck:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps       60x8/ 60x8
3 Triple drop sets of 10-12 reps      170lbs,135lbs/  200lbs,185lbs,170lbs/ 205lbs,190lbs,185lbs
Machine Press:
3 Triple drop sets of 10-12 reps      120lbs,80lbs,60lbs/ 120lbs,80lbs,60lbs/ 130lbs,90lbs,70lbs 
Incline Dumbbell Flyes:
3 Triple drop sets of 10-12 reps     27.5lbs, 22.5lbs,17.5lbs/  27.5lbs, 22.5lbs,17.5lbs/ 27.5lbs,22.5lbs
than a 20 min run on the treadmill and 150 twists, short but sweet.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Apr 23, 2011)

Day 27 Legs With Kris Gethin
Today was suppose to be an off day but since tomorrow is easter my gym closes at 2 and I'll be in church untill 1 or 1:30  I switched the days.
Plus I don't like having more than one day off  two days in a row is to many for me. 

Superset
Leg Press:
3 sets of 85 reps 200x85/ 210x85/ 230x85
20 reps feet at the bottom of the plate
20 reps feet 1 inch up
20 reps 1 more inch up
25 reps feet at the top of the plate
Squats:
3 sets of 20 reps 90x20/ 90x20/ 140x20
Leg Extensions:
2 sets of 12-15 reps 120x15/ 140x20
1 burnout set with partial reps 60x25
I'm  not going to do cardio today.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 10, 2011)

Day 29  Tricips, calves,and Abs with Kris Gethin



   So today was the first day back in the gym after 2 weeks off but I had to take the time off for reasons that I will not go into. Because I could not go to the gym  I would do push-ups and sit-ups  and that is the reason that I am not starting over. So today I did triceps, abs, and calves. 


V-handle Cable Extensions:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  30x10
3 triple drop sets of 15  reps     105x15/ 150,135,120x15/ 150,135,120x15


Close-Grip Bench Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   30x8/ 30x8
3 triple drop sets of 15 reps  100,70,50x15/ 100,70,50x15/ 100,70,50x15


Overhead rope extenstions:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 35x8/ 35x8
3 Triple drop sets of 10 reps   65,50x 10/ 57.5,50x10/ 57.5,50x10


Standing calf raises:
7 sets of 20 reps         130/110/90/80/70/60/50


Weighted sit-ups
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps   25x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps     35x12/ 35x12/ 35x11


Hanging Leg Raises:
2 sets of 15-17 reps    15/15



After that I did 20 mins of the bike 5.87miles


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 11, 2011)

Day 30 Shoulders  with Kris Gethin


So today was Shoulders I went to the gym and got right to it. I wieghed myself and I was at 237lbs so I didn't put on any extra wieght and that's a good thing.


Smith Machine shoulder Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps       40x8/ 40x8
3 sets of 10 reps    90x8/ 70x10/ 70x10 


Smith Machine Shoulder Press behind the neck:
1 set of 8 reps    60x8
1 drop set of 8-10 reps  60,30x10


Machine Side Lateral Raises:
4 drop sets of 10 reps    30x10/ 50x10/ 75x10/ 75x10


Smith Machine Shrugs:
1warm-up set of 8-10 reps   90x10
3 sets of 18-20 reps    90x20/ 140x18/ 110x12


Machine Rear Raises:
7 sets of 15 reps   90x15/ 105x15/ 110x15/ 110x15/ 110x15/ 115x15 


Than 20 min walk with the rolling hills on the treadmill.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 12, 2011)

Day 31 Chest and Triceps with Kris Gethin

Today was chest and triceps  I was feeling good but I cut it short because I had to drive somewhere (orlando then haines city) and I was suppose to be there at 9am but still got a good workout in I have to do it again tomorrow so I'll just get up earlier.
Flat Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up set of 8-10 reps   80x8/ 80x8
3 sets of 6-8 reps    110x10/ 120x8/ 120x8
Incline Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  60x8/ 60x8
2 sets of 10 reps   90x10/ 90x10
I did not do the triple drop set 
Peck Deck Flyes:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 75x8/ 75x8
3 drop sets of 8 reps    150,120x10/ 165,120x8/ 135x8
Tricep Rope Extension: 
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   30x8/  30x8
3 sets of 12 reps 90x12/ 75x12/ 60x12 
This is ere I stopped  I did not do the Overhead Tricep Extensions or the Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press. And because of this I will be doing the whole week over plus I need to redo the week because I can get back on track by doing it twice.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 23, 2011)

Day 32 Triceps,Calves & Abs with Kris Gethin 


As you can see there was a gap in the dates and the reson for that is that I took the week off again but I will keep going. Day 31 was on the 12th of May and I did Workout on friday but I had military duty that weekend so friday was a little workout good news I passed my APFT (Army Physical Fitness Test) that Saturday but enough about the past and onto today. 
Today was Triceps,Calves & Abs I wall feeling great when I got up this morning I couldn't wait to get to the gym.



V-Handle cable Extensions:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 30x10
3 triple drop sets of 15 reps 75,60x15/ 75,60x15/ 75,60x15


Close Grip Bench Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 50x8/50x8
3 triple drop sets of 12 reps 100,70x12/ 100,70x12/ 100,70x12


Overhead Rope Extensions:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 40x8/40x8
3 triple drop sets of 10 reps 65x10/90x10/95x10


Standing Calf Raises:
7 sets of 20 reps 110lbs/110lbs/100lbs/90lbs/80lbs/70lbs/60lbs


Weighted Sit-ups:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 30x10
3sets of 10-12 reps 40x12/ 40x12/ 40x12


Hanging Leg Raises:
2 sets of 15-17 reps 17/15


20 mins on the treadmill for Cardio.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 24, 2011)

Day 33 Shoulders with Kris Gethin
Today was my shoulder workout good workout.
Smith Machine Shoulder Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  30x10/ 30x10
3 sets of 10 reps  70x10/ 90x10/ 80x10
Smith Machine Shoulder Press Behind the Neck:
1 set of  30x8
1 drop set of 8-10 reps 60x10
Machine Side Lateral Raises:
4 drop sets of 10 reps   90x10/ 120x10/ 140,110x10/ 145,110x10
Smith Machine Shrugs:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  20x10
3 sets of 18-20 reps   70x20/ 90x20
Machine Rear Raises:
7 sets of 15 reps   150x15/ 155x15/ 160x12/ 150x10/ 140x12/ 135x13/ 125x15
for Carido I did 20 mins on the stairmaster 60 floors good for me.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

You're doing well.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 26, 2011)

Day 35 Chest & Triceps with Kris Gethin
Today was Chest & Triceps really went towork on them today.
Flat Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  80x10/ 80x10
3 sets of 6-8 reps    130x8/ 140x7/ 130x8
Incline Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  60x10/ 60x10
2 sets of 10 reps   110x10/110x10
1 triple drop set of 10 reps   100x10
Peck Deck flyes:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   115x10/ 120x10
3 Drop sets of  8 reps    180x8/ 200x8/   220,210x8
Tricep Rope Extensions:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  45x10/ 45x10
3 Drop sets of 12 reps   105x12/ 125,110x12/ 125,110x12
Overhead Tricep Extensions:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   45x10/ 45x10
3 drop sets of 12 reps   110,90x12/ 110,90x12/ 110,90x12
Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 20x8/ 20x8
2 sets of 12 reps  60x12/ 60x12
1 set of 12 reps + Partial reps until failure   60x12
than I did 25 mins on the bike 9.06 miles


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 26, 2011)

Hittman said:


> You're doing well.


 
thankyou I just keep doing my best and working hard at it.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 27, 2011)

Day 36 Legs with Kris Gethin
Today was Leg day great day.
Single Leg Hamstring Curls:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   15x10/ 15x10
4 drop sets of 10 reps   40,30x10/ 35,30x10/ 35,25x10 
I did not like these at all, I did not feel right doing these
Stiff-legged Deadlift:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10   50x10/ 50x10
2 sets of 16-18 reps   90x16/ 90x16
Leg Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  90x10/ 90x10
2 sets of 20 reps to failure   170x20/ 200x20
Leg Extensions:
2 warm-ups sets of 8-10 reps   40x12/ 40x12
3 triple drop sets of 20 reps     160,140,120x20/ 160,140,120x20/ 180,160,140x20
Superset 
Seated Hamstring Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps   50x10
3 drop sets of 16 reps   130,120x16/ 140,120x16/ 140,130,120x16
Standing Calf Press:
1 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 110x10
3 drop sets of 20 reps    170,150x20/ 170,150x20/ 170,150x20
for Cardio I did 25 min walk on the treadmill 1.76 miles hills. It was a good workout for me.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 28, 2011)

Day 37 Back,Biceps & Abs With Kris Gethin


Today was Back, biceps& abs I went as heavy as as I could without a training partner.


Giant set
Chins:
3 sets of 16-20 reps 170x16/ 140x16/ 140x16 now because I can not do a pullup without assitantents the wieght is how much help I got.
Behind the Neck Pulldown:
3 sets of 12 reps 100x12/ 100x12/ 100x12
Cable Rows:
3 drop sets of 12 reps 120x12/ 120x12/ 120x12


Superset
Bent Over Row:
3 sets of 12 reps 90x12/ 90x12/ 90x12
Hyperextensions:
3 sets of 12 reps 25,Body wieght x12/ 25,bw x12/ 25,bw x12


Superset
Alternating Dumbbell Curls:
1 set of 20 reps 30x20 per arm
2 sets of 8 reps 40x8 per arm/ 40x8 per arm
Crossover Curls:
3 drop sets of 8 reps 45,30x8/ 45,30x8/ 45,30x8 for this I changed them instead of doing them like Kris I put them down at the bottom and curled upthe reason I changed them was because I'm alittle bet taller than Kris and it didn't feel right for my hight.


Lying Bicep Curls:
3 drop sets of 20 reps 60,45x20/ 75,60x20/ 75,60x20


Wieghted Situps:
3 sets of 10-15 reps 25x15/ 45x12/ 45x12


After that I did my Cardio 25 mins on the treadmill walking using the fat burn setting 1.8 miles.


Question why is it that recently I sweat so much not just when I do cardio but everytime I workout. not that I don't like it it mens that i'm really working but since I don't take any supplments ( not even a Multi-Vitamin) it just seems strange.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 30, 2011)

Day 39 Shoulders and Calves with Kris Gethin
Today I went to the gym to do Shoulders and Calves.
Superset
Side Raises:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 22.5x8/ 22.5x8
3 triple drop sets of  10-12 reps   27.5,25,20x12/ 27.5,25,20x12/ 27.5,25,20x12
Front Plate Raises:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  25x8
3 sets of 10-12 reps 25x12/ 25x12/ 25x12
Superset
Military Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 40x10/ 40x10
3 drop sets of 8 reps  100x8/ 100x8/ 100x8
Rear Raises:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 20x10/ 20x10
3 seys of 12 reps 30x12/ 30x12/ 25x12
Dummbell Shrugs:
3 sets of 20 reps  45x20/ 50x20/ 55x20
Superset
2 sets of 10-12 reps 250x12/ 200x12
Standing Calf Raises:
1 set to failure  
than after that I did 25 mins on the Bike I wore my sweats went 9.03 miles sweat was dripping off my face I loved it.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (May 31, 2011)

Cardio day
I did the stairmaster today 99 floors  in sweats in 25mins great cardio workout. i have the afternoon cardio later not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Jun 2, 2011)

Day 42 Chest,Triceps and Abs
The start of the day was badI went to the gym but had to go back home I forgot my shirt, than after I got there I got sterted than got a phone call at the front desk it was my mom I had told a friend that I would take her to the airport and she got to my house early so I left the gym again to took her to the airport when I it was 9:15 am I got something to eat then at 10:00 ak I went back to the gym and this is what I did.

Dumbell Press:
5 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   80x8/ 80x8 /80x8 /90x8 /90x8
2 sets of 6-8 reps 140x8/ 130x7
Decline Bench Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  60x8/ 60x8
1 triple drop sets of 6-8 reps  160,120x8
Incline Dumbell Flyes:
2 sets of 8-10 rep 22.5x10/ 25x10
1 drop sets of 8-10 rep 30x10 
the weight for this was to light, Guess I got stronger
Cable Crossover:
2 sets of 10-12 reps 80x10/ 90x10
1drop set of 8-10 reps    130,120x10
Superset
Lying Tricep Extensions:
3 sets of 10-12 reps   50x10/ 50x10/ 45x10
Lying Pullovers:
3 sets of 8-10 reps    50x8/ 50x8/ 45x10
Overhead Dumbbell Extension:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps    30x10/30x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps  60x9/ 55x12/ 55,50x12  
the last set was a drop set because I had reached failure before I got to the end of the set.
Bench Dips:
3 drop sets of 10-12 reps + partial reps to failure 
50,25x12 (8 Partial reps)/ 50,25x12(7 Partial reps)/  50,25x12(6 Partial reps)
Incline Reverse Crunch:
2 sets of 15     12/ 12 

after that I did the Bike for 25 mins went 9.8 miles.
even with the things that happened   when I got back to the gym and was able to workout  it was a good workout.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Jun 3, 2011)

Day 43 Legs with Kris Gethin
Sorry this is getting in so late  but I had alot of things going on today. Anyway I got into the gym and it was a leg day worked myself today I'm very happy with the workout.

Superset
Leg Press:
3 sets of 22-25 reps  180x25/ 230x25/ 280x25 
Squats:
3 sets of 8-10 reps  90x10/ 110x10/ 120x10
I normally don't do squats because I have knee problems but I thought that I would give it a try today and it did not really hurt as much as it use to so I will do squats again
Superset
Seated Leg Curl:
3 sets of 20 reps 120x20/ 130x20/ 140x20
Standing Leg Curl:
3 sets of 8-10 slow reps followed by 10 quick reps
90x10 slow 70 x10 quick / 80x10 slow 60x10 quick / 70x10slow 50x10 quick
Hack Squats:
3 sets of 20-30 reps  90x20/ 110x20/ 120x20
Superset
Unilateral Leg Extension:
1 set of 20 reps 50x20
1 set of 10 reps 50x10
1 set of 5 reps   50x5
for Cardio I did 25 mins on the treadmill  1.61 miles  at 3.9speed like I said I had a great workout  tomorrow is an non training day so just cardio.I am loving the workout plan with Kris Gethin.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Jun 5, 2011)

Day 45 Back and Biceps with Kris Gethin
Today was back and biceps so I went to the gymand this is what I did.
Reverse Grip Hammer Pulldowns:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  90x10/ 90x10
3 sets of 8-10 reps 180x10/ 200x8/ 200x8
Single Arm Rows:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 30x8/ 30x8
3 sets of 12-15 reps 50x12/ 50x12/ 45x12
Bent-Over Rows:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  20x8/ 50x8
3 sets of 10-12 reps  90x10/ 80x10/ 80x10
Reverse Grip Pulldown:
3 sets of 12-15 reps  100/15/ 120x12/ 120x12
Spider Curls: unlike in the video with Kris The Preacher curl doesn't have the other side so I just did Preacher Curls
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps  35x10
3 sets of 8-10 reps  50x10/ 50x10/ 50x10
Concentration Curl:
1 warm up set of 8-10 reps 25x10
3 sets of 12-15 reps    30x12/ 27.5x12/ 25x12
Machine Preacher Curls: 
7 sets of 10-15 reps   70x12/60x12/60x12/60x12/70x9/60x10/60x12
I ran out of time to do Cardio at the gym because I had to go to church but I did it when I got back 25 min walk.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Day 46 Shoulders, Calves,and Abs with Kris Gethin
I just was not feeling a hard and heavy workout today, but I got in there anyway.
Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 30x10/ 30x10  30lbs per arm
2 sets of 6-10 reps   55x8/ 55x8    55lbs per arm
Side Raises:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps   20x8/ 20x8   20 lbs per arm
2 sets 10-12 reps    30x10/ 30x10/ 30x10   30lbs per arm
Front Raises:
1 warm-up  sets of 8-10 reps 15x10   15lbs per arm
3 sets of 10-12 reps      25x10/ 22.5x10/ 22.5x10         22.5lbs per arm
Cable Side Raises:
3 sets of 8-10 reps 15x10/ 20x10/ 20,15x10    unlike Kris I do not have a workout partner so I just did this exercise straight out the last set was was a drop set.

Wide Grip Upright Row:
7 sets of 12-15 reps  50x12/60x15/60x15/50x15/60x15/50x15/50x12
Superset
Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine:
3 sets of 20 reps 90x20/ 180x20/ 270x20
Modifind Crunches: 
20/20/25
for cardio I did 25 mins on the bike 9 miles.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Day 1 restart with Kris Gethin

I am so tried of restarting my workout but here I go again I restarted the Kris Gethin 12 week hardcore workout. The reason I keep trying is because after I come from the gym I feel good I feel more confadent and I like it. so I keep doing it. this is what I did today 

Leg Press:
4 warm-up sets of 10-12 rep 90x12/ 90x12/ 140x12/ 140x12
3 sets of 10-12 reps 230x12/ 270x12/ 360x12


Hamstring Curl:
2 warm-up sets of 10-12 reps 50x12/ 50x12
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 120x12/ 130x12/ 130x12


Lying Hamstring Curl:
2 warm-up sets of 10-12 reps 45x10/45x112
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 105x10/105x10


Leg Extension:
2 warm-up sets of 15-20 reps 50x17/50x15
2 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 120x12/ 120x12


Hack Squats:
2 warm up sets of 15-20 reps 90x15/ 90x15
1 set to failure on 15-30 reps 180x20


after that I went for a walk on the treadmill put it on the hill setting for 25 mins. I have 20 mins of Cardio later this afternoon.


Day 2 restart with Kris Gethin

Today was the 2nd day of the restart of my workout it was chest and tricep day

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press:
3 warm-up sets of 6-10 reps 60x6/ 60x6/ 60x6
2 sets to failure in 6-10 reps 120x8/ 120x8


Incline Flyes:
2 sets to failure in 8-10 reps 55x10/ 70x10
55lbs was to lite 


Straight Arm Pullover:
2 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 50x12/ 60x10


Rope Extensions:
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 75x12/ 90x12/ 100x9
I just couldn't get the last rep out with 100lbs


Lying Cable Extensions:
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 60x10/ 70x10/ 70x10


Overhead Dumbbell Extensions:
3 stes to failure in 10-12 reps 60x12/ 60x10/ 60x5 
by this time my triceps were spent.


After that I did 2 sets of push-ups i sets of 10 and the 2nd of 8, 18 total. then went and did 20 mins of Cardio did it on the Bike 7.23 miles 



Day 4 restart with Kris Gethin

Today was day 4 with Kris Gethin it was back and biceps day this is what I did.


Reverse Grip Pulldown:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 70x8
3 sets of 8-10 reps 120x10/ 130x10/ 130x10


Bent Over Barbell Rows:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 50x8
3 sets of 8-10 reps 90x10/ 90x10/ 90x10


Hyperextenion:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps Body Weightx10
2 sets of 10-12 reps 25x12/ 25x12


Straight Arm Pulldown:
7 sets of 12-15 reps 45x15/ 55x15/ 65x15/ 65x15/ 70x15/ 70x15/ 70x13


Concentration Curls:
2 warm-up sets of 12-15 reps, per arm 15X12/ 15X12
3 sets of 12-15 reps, per arm 25x12/ 25x12/ 25x12


Alternating Dumbbell Curl:
3 sets of 12-15 reps, per arm 20x15/ 20x15/ 20x15


Cable Curls:
3 sets of 15-20 reps 45x20/ 50x20/ 50x20


For morning cardio I used the Elliptical 1.71 miles in 20 mins.


I know it seems like I missed day 3 but it was just a Cardio day so I did not write it here.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Aug 12, 2011)

Friday day 5 with Kris Gethin it was Shoulder, Calves,and Abs this is what I did.
Military Press:
2 warm-up sets of 6-8 reps 50x6/ 50x6
3 sets of 6-8 reps  90x7/ 90x7/ 80x8
Side Raises:
1 warm-up set of 12-15 reps  15x12
3 sets of 12-15 reps  25x15/ 25x15/ 25x15
Upright Rows:
for these I did 21 reps 7 wide, 7 medium, and 7 narrow
3 sets of 7wide, 7 medium,and 7 narrow reps     50x7,7,7/ 50x7,7,7/ 50x7,7,7
superset
Situps(weighted):
3 sets of 15-20 reps 25x20/ 45x20/ 45x20
Seated Calf Raises:
3 sets of 20 reps 100x20/ 100x20/ 100x20
Standing Calf Raises:
3 sets of 13 reps 1 foot at a time 70x13/ 70x13/ 70x13 
after that I did 20 mins on the treadmill  1.5 miles  tomorrow is a cardio only day   and I have military duty this weekend so I will do sundays workout late in the afternoon on sunday.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Aug 22, 2011)

Today was Chest and Tricep day I got alot of sleep last night so I was ready to go.
Flat Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  45x10/ 45x10
2sets to failure in 6-8 reps 120x10/ 140x7
Straight Arm Pullovers:
1 warm-upset of 8-10 reps 30x10
2 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 55x12/ 55x12
Incline Flyes:
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 80x12/ 80x12/ 80x12
1 drop set to failure 80, 70
Overhead Tricep Extensions:
1 set to failure 12-15 reps 80x15   the weight was to light 
2 drop sets to failure 105,90
Dips:
3 sets to failure in 12-15 reps  14x110/ 14x110/ 14x110  the 110 is the amount of weight that I used for the assisted dip which means I was lifting  125lbs
Superset
Lying Dumbbell Extensions:
3 sets to failure in 10-12 reps 15x12/ 15x12/ 15x11
Narrow Pushups:
3 sets to failure 5/5/5
Bench Dips:
3 sets to failure in 12-15 reps 15/15/15 
My chest and triceps are pumped I like the feeling.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Aug 22, 2011)

Question. when I do anything with Biceps my right bicep gets pumped before my left why is that?


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Aug 29, 2011)

today was day Back and Bicep day I have not been writing for a few days because I was moving but I'm back to writing down my workout. I'm going to the dentist today so I changed thanigs around today was an off day but I may not be able to workout tomorrow.


Reverse Grip Hammer Pulldown:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 50x10/ 50x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps 180x10/ 190x10/ 190x10


Bent Over Barbell Rows:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 30x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps 90x11/ 90x11/ 90x10


Single-Arm Rows:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 27.5x8
2 sets of 10-12 reps 50x10/ 50x10


Reverse Grip Pulldown:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 45x10
3 sets of 10-12 reps 135x12/ 145x10/ 145x10


Machine Preacher Curls:
1 warm-up set of 8-10 reps 25x10 
4 triple drop sets of 10-12 reps 70,90x10each/ 90x5,70x4,55x3 total 12/ 90x4,70x5,55x4 total 13/ 90x3,70x6,55x3 total 12



EZ Bar Curls:
4 triple drop sets of 10-12 rep 55x12/ 75x4,65x3,5x55 total 12/ 75x4,65x3,5x55 total 12/ 75x4,65x3,5x55 total 12/


after that 20 mins of cardio.


----------



## stormmakerr19 (Sep 6, 2011)

I seem to only be able to keep up with a workout for about 4 weeks than I get bored and don't want to do it anymore so every 4 weeks I will change my workout.
Today I decided to change my workout I put this together myself, so week one day one
Chest 
Bench Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps 30x10/ 30x10
4 sets of 6,7,8,9 reps 110x6/ 100x7/ 90x8/ 90x9
Decline Dumbbell Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  40x8/ 40x10
3 sets of 6,7,8 reps  120x6/ 120x7/ 100x8
Incline Machine Press:
2 warm-up sets of 8-10 reps  50x 8/ 50x10
3 sets of 8,9,10 reps  150x8/ 190x9/ 180x10
Incline Dumbbell Flyes:
3 sets of 10,11,12 reps  70x10/ 70x11/ 50x12
High-Cable Crossover:
3 sets of 10,11,12 reps  120x10/ 110x11/ 100x12
Flat Bench Dumbbell Pullover:
3 sets of 20 reps 35x20/ 35x20/ 35x20 
after that 30 mins of Cardio


----------

